# Help Sexing my Day geckos



## Marty&Gloria (Feb 27, 2010)

Please could someone tell me if he/she is male/female!! I named it male but now im having my doubts!!


----------



## andreas (Mar 3, 2010)

its deffenetly female because it dosent have any balls you can actually see them on a male day geko 

hope this helps


----------



## bek123 (Mar 9, 2010)

mine has a big bulge just at the beginning of his tail, and he is male, so yours must be female


----------

